# Wer glaubt euch auf UFO



## waldy (13 November 2021)

Hallo

 Ich möchten  euch fragen, wer glaubt euch auf UFO.
Oder glaubt euch auch auf Leben ande Art und  lebenwesentliche ?
Gruß


----------



## GLT (13 November 2021)

UFOs gab's bei uns immer in der Kantine - Unbekannte Fleischähnliche Objekte


----------



## waldy (13 November 2021)

Gruß


----------



## waldy (13 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> UFOs gab's bei uns immer in der Kantine - Unbekannte Fleischähnliche Objekte


Ich habe ein mal es beobachten, wie es eine Weiße Kugel Weisse Objekt hat sich auf dem Himmel von eine Seite auf  andere Seite blickweise Himmel sich bewegt, was ist unglaublich mit moderne Frühzeug machen.
Dann glaube ich auf UFO.


Und hat auch jemand welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2021)

@waldy, was ist jetzt mit dir wieder los?
Willst Du auswandern?


----------



## Captain Future (13 November 2021)

Naja ich selber habe noch nie ein UFO gesehen.
Bin mir aber 100000000% sicher das wir im Universum nicht alleine sind.…

Wenn Sie uns mal besuchen kann man nur hoffen das sie nicht so sind wie WIR…..
dann haben wir ein echtes Problem….. 

So Waldy und jetzt zurück mit dem Wodka ins Regal…


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Naja ich selber habe noch nie ein UFO gesehen.
> Bin mir aber 100000000% sicher das wir im Universum nicht alleine sind.…
> 
> Wenn Sie uns mal besuchen kann man nur hoffen das sie nicht so sind wie WIR…..
> ...


Du bist ja auch „Capitain Future“ aus einen anderen Universum.


----------



## Heinileini (13 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mal es beobachten, wie es eine Weiße Kugel Weisse Objekt hat sich auf dem Himmel von eine Seite auf  andere Seite blickweise Himmel sich bewegt, was ist unglaublich mit moderne Frühzeug machen.
> Dann glaube ich auf UFO.


Willst Du damit sagen, dass UFO nicht die Abkürzung von 'Unidentifiziertes Frühzeug Objekt' ist?


----------



## Markus (13 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mal es beobachten, wie es eine Weiße Kugel Weisse Objekt hat sich auf dem Himmel von eine Seite auf  andere Seite blickweise Himmel sich bewegt, was ist unglaublich mit moderne Frühzeug machen.
> Dann glaube ich auf UFO.
> 
> 
> ...



War da noch so ein weißes helles Licht?
Hattest du später Kopfschmerzen?
Vielleicht sogar eine Narbe irgendwo am Schädel?

Das würde einiges erklären.
Vielleicht hätten die auch Probleme mit den Lieferketten bei der Kybernetik und haben neue Märkte angezapft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2021)

Ich glaube an UFOs ( unbekanntes Flugobjekt ). Für mich ist jedes Flugzeug am Himmel ein für mich unbekanntes Flugobjekt.

Waldy, wenn du einen weißen Punkt am Sternenhimmel gesehen hast, der sich schnell linear bewegt, dass wird das vermutlich ein Satellit gewesen sein. Man kann sogar die ISS mit dem bloßen Auge sehen ( Flugbahn und Uhrzeit kann man über eine bestimmte Webseite anzeigen lassen, Wetter muss halt passen )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Oder glaubt euch auch auf Leben andere Art und lebenwesentliche ?


Seit ich deine Beiträge lese: Ja


----------



## 3.#6 (14 November 2021)

UFO... Absolut endkrasse Kapelle seit meiner Jugend, am besten mit Michael Schenker.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2021)

Vielleicht war es der dritte Stern von links ( von der Sternenmitte aus gesehen )


----------



## dekuika (14 November 2021)

Wenn es welche gibt, dann sind sie nur hier, um Dich endlich kennenlernen zu dürfen. Du bist für jede Zivilisation ein Gewinn.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> ch möchten euch fragen, wer glaubt euch auf UFO.
> Oder glaubt euch auch auf Leben ande Art und lebenwesentliche ?



Oh Mann, da schau ich gemütlich nach dem Sonntagsfrühstück ins Forum und dann sowas hier.  
Nichtmal unbedingt das Thema ... Aber wieviel Fehler kann man in 2 Sätzen machen?
Naja ich trink jetzt noch nen Kaffee ... vielleicht legt sich dann der "Lösch-Reiz" 🖖 

@3.#6


3.#6 schrieb:


> UFO... Absolut endkrasse Kapelle seit meiner Jugend, am besten mit Michael Schenker.



100% ACK
Michael Schenker an der Gitarre - Genial


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mal es beobachten, wie es eine Weiße Kugel Weisse Objekt hat sich auf dem Himmel von eine Seite auf  andere Seite blickweise Himmel sich bewegt, was ist unglaublich mit moderne Frühzeug machen.
> Dann glaube ich auf UFO.
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du scheisse....


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. nach dem Sonntagsfrühstück ..


Post  von 8:50
Eh, wann frühstückst du am Sonntag  🤣


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2021)

Es war im Herbst 2000. Ich saß alleine auf dem Balkon meines Hotelzimmers auf Grand Canaria, meine Freundin war gerade im Bad. Just in diesen Moment flog in der Dämmerung ein Space Shuttle direkt an meinem Balkon vorbei. Jedenfalls sah es aus wie ein Space Shuttle. Aber ich glaube, die fliegen dort normalerweise gar nicht lang? Es flog völlig geräuschlos im Gleitflug, das riesige Triebwerk war abgeschaltet. Ich schätze, alleine das Triebwerk hatte 7 bis 8 Meter Durchmesser. So etwas scheint dort aber normal zu sein. Jedenfalls interessierte sich am nächsten morgen niemand für meine Beobachtungen.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Post  von 8:50
> Eh, wann frühstückst du am Sonntag  🤣



Senile Bettflucht


----------



## GLT (14 November 2021)

Wenn eine Nonne im Flugzeug auf dem Pilotensitz sitzt - dann es es wohl ein UFO - ein unbemanntes Flugobjekt.


----------



## GLT (14 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wenn Sie uns mal besuchen kann man nur hoffen das sie nicht so sind wie WIR…..


Glaube nicht, dass wir einen Besuch bekämen - unsere Blödheit dürfte wohl einzigartig sein.


----------



## dekuika (14 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es war im Herbst 2000. Ich saß alleine auf dem Balkon meines Hotelzimmers auf Grand Canaria, meine Freundin war gerade im Bad. Just in diesen Moment flog in der Dämmerung ein Space Shuttle direkt an meinem Balkon vorbei. Jedenfalls sah es aus wie ein Space Shuttle. Aber ich glaube, die fliegen dort normalerweise gar nicht lang? Es flog völlig geräuschlos im Gleitflug, das riesige Triebwerk war abgeschaltet. Ich schätze, alleine das Triebwerk hatte 7 bis 8 Meter Durchmesser. So etwas scheint dort aber normal zu sein. Jedenfalls interessierte sich am nächsten morgen niemand für meine Beobachtungen.


Ja, der günstige Alkohol auf Gran Canaria macht es möglich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es war im Herbst 2000. Ich saß alleine auf dem Balkon meines Hotelzimmers auf Grand Canaria, meine Freundin war gerade im Bad. Just in diesen Moment flog in der Dämmerung ein Space Shuttle direkt an meinem Balkon vorbei. Jedenfalls sah es aus wie ein Space Shuttle. Aber ich glaube, die fliegen dort normalerweise gar nicht lang? Es flog völlig geräuschlos im Gleitflug, das riesige Triebwerk war abgeschaltet. Ich schätze, alleine das Triebwerk hatte 7 bis 8 Meter Durchmesser. So etwas scheint dort aber normal zu sein. Jedenfalls interessierte sich am nächsten morgen niemand für meine Beobachtungen.


Zumindest steht Gran Canaria auf der Liste der Ausweichflughafen für die Space Shuttle, wobei dort offiziell nie eines gelandet ist. Also Spielraum für Verschwörungstheorien.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Space-Shuttle-Landeplatz


----------



## Heinileini (14 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse....


Scheisse sagt man doch nicht mehr, Bram. Das heisst 'BioMasse'.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Scheisse sagt man doch nicht mehr, Bram. Das heisst 'BioMasse'.


Aus der Biomasse "Scheisse" kann man aber noch was Sinvolles gewinnen (Energie, Dünger, selbst Medikamente), aber aus der "Beitrags-Scheisse" von waldy?


----------



## waldy (14 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Scheisse sagt man doch nicht mehr, Bram. Das heisst 'BioMasse'.


Jetzt ich weiß endlich, was muss man verstehen unter BioLebensMittel auf Regale


----------



## waldy (14 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ja, der günstige Alkohol auf Gran Canaria macht es möglich.


Ja ja - so meinem wahrscheinlich viele Leute.
Wenn ich schaue welche Sendung in Fernseher, dass viele Leute versuchen uns erklären dass sie hat wirklich UFO gesehen und es war Wahr - dann manche Leute reagieren unterschidlich.
Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es war im Herbst 2000. Ich saß alleine auf dem Balkon meines Hotelzimmers auf Grand Canaria, meine Freundin war gerade im Bad. Just in diesen Moment flog in der Dämmerung ein Space Shuttle direkt an meinem Balkon vorbei. Jedenfalls sah es aus wie ein Space Shuttle. Aber ich glaube, die fliegen dort normalerweise gar nicht lang? Es flog völlig geräuschlos im Gleitflug, das riesige Triebwerk war abgeschaltet. Ich schätze, alleine das Triebwerk hatte 7 bis 8 Meter Durchmesser. So etwas scheint dort aber normal zu sein. Jedenfalls interessierte sich am nächsten morgen niemand für meine Beobachtungen.


Der Freundin was in den Wein gerührt und die Gläser vertauscht?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Naja ich selber habe noch nie ein UFO gesehen.
> Bin mir aber 100000000% sicher das wir im Universum nicht alleine sind.…


Glaube ich auch. Aber das sich Entwicklung und Evolution genauso abgespielt hat, wie bei uns – das halte ich eher für ausgeschlossen.

Vielleicht gibt es irgenwo etwas – was mit unserer Physik und Biologie gar nichts gemeinsam hat.


----------



## dekuika (14 November 2021)

Mein Chef schaut mich auch manchmal an, als sei ich ein UFO.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja ja - so meinem wahrscheinlich viele Leute.
> Wenn ich schaue welche Sendung in Fernseher, dass viele Leute versuchen uns erklären dass sie hat wirklich UFO gesehen und es war Wahr - dann manche Leute reagieren unterschidlich.
> Gruß


Oft sind solche "Sichtungen" relativ einfach zu erklären bzw. wurden jahre später aufgedeckt.

Wie z.B. Berufspiloten, die darauf geschwört haben in deutlicher Höhe über ihnen in denen ihrer Meinung nach kein
Flugzeug mehr fliegen kann ein Flugobjekt gesehen zu haben, welches auch noch unglaublich schnell war...

Was haben sie gesehen?
Die damals noch streng geheime Lockheed U-2 oder später noch die Lockheed SR-71


So wurden Sichtungen von seriösen, glaubhaften Personen auf einmal erklärbar.


----------



## rlw (14 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch. Aber das sich Entwicklung und Evolution genauso abgespielt hat, wie bei uns – das halte ich eher für ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es irgenwo etwas – was mit unserer Physik und Biologie gar nichts gemeinsam hat.



Wieso irgendwo? Haben wir doch schon seit Jahren im Bundestag sitzen.


----------



## Mrtain (14 November 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Wieso irgendwo? Haben wir doch schon seit Jahren im Bundestag


*Die Reptiloiden sind doch schon längst unter uns *​


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zumindest steht Gran Canaria auf der Liste der Ausweichflughafen für die Space Shuttle ...


Ach du braune Biomasse, dann war es vielleicht doch keine Einbildung?


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ach du braune Biomasse, dann war es vielleicht doch keine Einbildung?


Lautlos passt auch, denn das große Triebwerk ist nur beim Start aktiv.
Bei der Rückkehr war das Space Shullte im Prinzip nur ein Segelflieger.

Du hast bestimmt die Landung nach einer geheimen Militärmission beobachtet.


----------



## dekuika (14 November 2021)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Überflug über Playa del Ingles verheimlichen lässt. Obwohl, nach 22.00 Uhr schon.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ach du braune Biomasse, dann war es vielleicht doch keine Einbildung?


Wohl eher schon, es ist nie eines dort gelandet. Der Abtransport wäre dann auch noch sehr aufgefallen:


----------



## Heinileini (14 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ach du braune Biomasse, dann war es vielleicht doch keine Einbildung?


Warum wäre Dir jetzt 'Einbildung' lieber als 'keine Einbildung', Dagobert?
Etwa, weil Einbildung eine Form von Bildung ist?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Scheisse sagt man doch nicht mehr, Bram. Das heisst 'BioMasse'.


Ai Ai Ai. mein Deutsch 🤭.

ich stehe darum bekannt niveaulos zu sein


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

@waldy

Wie gehts, gibt es neue Erkenntnisse zu deiner Sichtung?


----------



## waldy (18 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie gehts, gibt es neue Erkenntnisse zu deiner Sichtung?


Danke, mir geht es gut.
Wegen neue Erkenntnisse - auf dem Himmel sind so viele Leuchtene Sterne oder weisse Punkte, dass ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden, welche als Beobachtung Objekt muss ich wählen.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Danke, mir geht es gut.
> Wegen neue Erkenntnisse - auf dem Himmel sind so viele Leuchtene Sterne oder weisse Punkte, dass ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden, welche als Beobachtung Objekt muss ich wählen.
> 
> Gruß


Ok 😄
Und hast du dich für ein neues Handy entschieden? Was für ein Typ? Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Danke, mir geht es gut.


Danke, mir auch 😃


----------



## waldy (18 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und hast du dich für ein neues Handy entschieden? Was für ein Typ? Bist du zufrieden?


Ich habe Oppo Find x2 Neo 256 GB gekauft.
So weit funktioniert alles gut.

Es gibt nicht so viel Auswahl günstige Handys mit 256 GB.
Meistens sind mit 128 GB auf dem Markt.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe Oppo Find x2 Neo 256 GB gekauft.
> So weit funktioniert alles gut.


Ok, danke für die Info. Viel Erfolg weiterhin und Grüße

Michael


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Waldy, was machen eigentlich Deine UFOs?


----------



## waldy (4 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Waldy, was machen eigentlich Deine UFOs?


Die fliegen irgendwo 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Die fliegen irgendwo


Nach Bayern


----------



## Captain Future (4 Dezember 2021)




----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Die fliegen irgendwo
> Gruß


Ich gratuliere zur Auszeichnung als geehrtes Forumsmitglied.


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nach Bayern


Das Ufo habe ich gestern in Pfaffenhausen gesehen. Scheint Appetit auf Pizza gehabt zu haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das Ufo habe ich gestern in Pfaffenhausen gesehen. Scheint Appetit auf Pizza gehabt zu haben.


Im Kreuz 😋

Bzw auf dem Kreuz


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Im Kreuz 😋
> 
> Bzw auf dem Kreuz


Ist scheinbar ein Landekreuz.


----------



## dekuika (6 Dezember 2021)

Müsste mal gewaschen werden.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Müsste mal gewaschen werden.


Die Schwertwal-Isetta ist wohl noch ein Überbleibsel aus den guten alten Zeiten, als die widerrechtlich geparkten Autos noch nicht abgeschleppt, sondern einfach auf den GaragenDachPranger gestellt wurden?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> als die widerrechtlich geparkten Autos noch nicht abgeschleppt, sondern einfach auf den GaragenDachPranger gestellt wurden?


Heinrich, das ist echtes Kulturgut. Das ist der Star des ersten deutschen Science Fiction Film ( laut Überlieferungen  )


----------



## Heinileini (6 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Heinrich, das ist echtes Kulturgut.


Oh, sorry vielstmals! Das beweist es mal wieder: ich habe keine Kultur!  (Und auch keine Kult-Uhr - aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread)


----------



## dekuika (6 Dezember 2021)

Als ich nach Bayern gekommen bin musste ich mir den Film als Härtetest 3x anschauen. Unser 40 to. Liebherr Kran musste das UFO damals im Film "fliegen".
Deshalb waren die Kollegen echt stolz drauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Als ich nach Bayern gekommen bin musste ich mir den Film als Härtetest 3x anschauen.


Bei mir war es genau so, zur Integration musste ich dieses "Kulturgut" anschauen, 1x hat aber zur Zulassung gereicht.

Der beste Spruch in dem Film ( vollbusige Bauerstochter: Na, magste mal anfassen 🤩)


----------



## dekuika (6 Dezember 2021)

Und die Bemerkung als der Vater dazukam. Typisch Mädel halt.


----------



## hucki (6 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist der Star des ersten deutschen Science Fiction Film ( laut Überlieferungen  )



Der kam aber erst laaange nach Metropolis von Fritz Lang:




Bei dieser Überlieferung steht wohl mal wieder Deutschland für eigentlich Bayern?
😁


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Bei dieser Überlieferung steht wohl mal wieder Deutschland für eigentlich Bayern?


Jetzt lass doch den Landeiern wie mir die Illusion 😝


----------



## dekuika (6 Dezember 2021)

Bei Metropolis hatten die Personen aber nicht so einen schönen Dialekt.
Mei Maschie is hii.
Ey, sei Maschie is hii.
Was, sei Maschie is hii?
Na dann, a Mass.

]


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Bei Metropolis hatten die Personen aber nicht so einen schönen Dialekt...



Das kann man so nicht sagen.


----------



## dekuika (6 Dezember 2021)

Udo ist nicht zu toppen.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

Im US-Bundesstaat Nevada kam es zu einem außergewöhnlichen Angriff auf die Sicherheitsvorrichtungen eines Flughafens. Der Angreifer wollte sich auf UFO-Sichtung begeben.
Ein Mann, der der Polizei mitteilte, er wolle einen Jet stehlen, um in die Area 51 zu fliegen – ein militärisches Sperrgebiet in den USA –, um Außerirdische zu sehen, wurde am Mittwoch festgenommen, nachdem er mit seinem Pkw durch Zäune am McCarran International Airport gefahren ist, dort auf einer Flugzeugrampe parkte und eine Bombendrohung formuliert hatte. 

Erhebt sich die Frage: Wo ist Waldy gerade?


----------



## Heinileini (11 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> ... nachdem er mit seinem Pkw durch Zäune am McCarran International Airport gefahren ist, ...


Hat nicht auch bei uns irgendwo kürzlich ein Auto eine Umzäunung eines Flughafens durchbrochen? Habe mir leider nicht gemerkt, wann und wo das war und an waldy hatte ich dabei auch nicht gedacht ... manchmal kommt man einfach nicht auf das Naheliegende.


----------



## waldy (12 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Irgendwo ich habe es gelesen, was wird als neues entwickelt- würde es in Vergangenheit schon von andere Zivilisation schon gewusst.
Es sieht so aus, daß die Kenntnisse würde weg genommen.
Wahrscheinlich es liegt drauf, nicht über Kenntnisse in Hoch Technologie.
Sondern jemand Will uns bei bringen- dass bei leid Geistlich und Liebe von Menschen ist wichtig als neues Technologie.
Weil Liebe schafft nur neue Leben in Zukunft.
Und nicht Kalthaft Berechnung .
Gruß


----------



## hucki (18 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Andre1977 (22 Dezember 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> UFOs gab's bei uns immer in der Kantine - Unbekannte Fleischähnliche Objekte


😂 Der ist gut.


----------

